# MS Outlook - Recalling a sent message PC or MAC



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

There are times that we wish we could just get that message back and either edit it or not send it at all. Well Outlook has the feature that allows you to recall sent messages. You can use the following process:

* Go into your Sent Items folder and open the message.

* Click on the Actions menu and select Recall this message.

* Choose whether to Delete unread copies of the message or Delete unread copies and replace with a new message.

* By default Outlook is set to tell you if it fails or succeeds for each recipient but you can turn that setting off if you like.

* Click OK

Now Outlook will attempt to recall your messages. While this isn't foolproof it can help you in trying to get the message out just right.

On a Macintosh the process is a little different. You'll go to the Sent Items folder then hold down the Control key and click on the message. You'll get a shortcut menu and you can choose Recall this message from there.

Note: You cannot recall messages that have already been opened.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

IIRC doesn't this only apply to systems connected to an Exchange server?


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

You are correct wedor. If you just have an Internet mail client, won't work AND Exchange client or not- for the majority of situations, when it leaves your domain forget about it, consider it sent: the best you can hope for then is to Ask nicely.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Woops!

Once again my tip is for a specific type of user, which I did not specify. W2K Professional Corp Net Option on an Exchange Server.

Even then, the recall is only successful occasionally.

I will be more specific in the future about what circumstances certain tips will likely work.

Sincerely,
LANMaster


----------

